# 2010 Super Six Front Derailleur -- Clamp or Braze-On?



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Does the 2010 Super Six Hi-Mod come with a FD that is clamped on or brazed on? I am thinking about getting a frameset at some future date and was wondering what type of FD the frame will require.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I found the answer: clamp, at least that is what Cannondale's website shows for the Ultimate.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

You are right! It is definitely clamp on.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

T-MD: How is your new bike? Those of us interested in the 2010 SS would like to know.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

123prs said:


> T-MD: How is your new bike? Those of us interested in the 2010 SS would like to know.


I've got about 100 miles on it already and noticed the differences almost immediately from the 2009 SS. Let me give you a little recent history on the bikes I've been riding. I'll go back to 2007 when I bought what was the probably the best road frame I had ever ridden, the System Six Team (with SRAM Force/Ksyrium ES). I loved that super stiff but compliant ride so much. I sold it for one of the DiLuca System Sixes (Campy Record/Fulcrum), so the ride was the same, obviously. 

I fell pray to the Super Six full Carbon hoopla and sold the DiLuca System Six frame to build up the original (non HiMod) Super Six. I immediately noticed less stiffness in the front end and BB, although in general was a very stiff frame. 

I kept the Super Six for about 9 months and then sold it when I found a BRAND NEW Raw 2007 System Six frame and fork on eBay. I was back where I belonged, on the System Six. I immediately noticed the stiffness I had become so addicted to. 

I again fell pray to the HiMod Super Six (because of the Shimano Di2 that came on it) and although a little bit stiffer front end and BB because of the lay up of Hi Mod carbon, I still noticed that it wasn't up to par with the System Six. 

Finally, the 2010 Super Six arrived, and I must say that Cannondale has finally created the bike that I have wanted (and needed) for so long. IMMEDIATELY noticeable was that same front end feeling of the System Six and incredible stiffness in the BB, but with the light weight and compliance of the Super Six. 

The '10 must be the bastard child of a late night romp between the System Six and the 09 Super Six...whoever hooked these two up....THANK YOU.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

t-md - great comparison. My experience only covers the system six and 08 Super Six. But I agree with you. I actually have less confidence descending the twisties with the 08 Super Six compared to the System Six.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Trauma,

I just want clarification based on your findings, Is the 09 Super 6 Hi mod just overrated as far as comfort level and stiffness? I am really concern about the comfort level I love doing the long century rides I am not a racer but I can ride all day long. Mine is due to get here on Thursday. And can someone tell me what size front clamp derraillure goes with the frame??

Thanks in Advance

Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

it's a 34.9 and get some 25mm tires.


Starnut


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review. How does your new bike ride on rough roads? With all of thsat front end stiffness, do you feel all of the bumps? Is it jarring? My 2008 SS is both plenty stiff and comfortable for me. One reason is that I weigh only about 145lbs. In any event, I am about to order a 2010 SS Hi-Mod. The 2008 will be my back-up bike.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Trauma,
> 
> I just want clarification based on your findings, Is the 09 Super 6 Hi mod just overrated as far as comfort level and stiffness? I am really concern about the comfort level I love doing the long century rides I am not a racer but I can ride all day long. Mine is due to get here on Thursday. And can someone tell me what size front clamp derraillure goes with the frame??
> 
> ...


None of the Super Sixes are overrated on comfort. They are all very compliant and eliminate road buzz, so your long rides will be comfortable, so don't be worried.

FD is 34.9mm


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

123prs said:


> Thanks for the review. How does your new bike ride on rough roads? With all of thsat front end stiffness, do you feel all of the bumps? Is it jarring? My 2008 SS is both plenty stiff and comfortable for me. One reason is that I weigh only about 145lbs. In any event, I am about to order a 2010 SS Hi-Mod. The 2008 will be my back-up bike.


It rides very well on rough roads, as did all of the previous Super Sixes. The front end stiffness can be felt but it's not necessarily jarring but some of the road buzz does come through. It is not much greater than the other Supers, though. This stiffness is best appreciated while twisting down a curvy descent. The front end stiffness in this case is very welcomed and many previous System Six owners have craved this in the Super Six, so I would not be worried that it will be at all uncomfortable, it's not.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

trauma-md said:


> None of the Super Sixes are overrated on comfort. They are all very compliant and eliminate road buzz, so your long rides will be comfortable, so don't be worried.
> 
> FD is 34.9mm



Thanks Trauma

Dam that makes me feel better I have been riding on an 86 gerolsteiner specialized frame S works and been very happy with it. Just that with me being 185 lbs I can feel the flex when climbing the hills. Thats one reason I wanted to get a stiffer frame but at the same time I dont want to mess up my ride. lol Someone said get 700x25 tires hhmmmmmmmmm

Ok Thanks

Its How I Roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You need one of these from Parlee. Much nicer than the aluminum ones.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

ewitz said:


> You need one of these from Parlee. Much nicer than the aluminum ones.



Thanks for the Suggestion. Now next Question is in the Tune of how much???? 


Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Not too much for a handmade carbon weight weenie part.

Especially one that is set and forget unlike some lightweight parts that end up being a pain in the ass. 

http://www.sveltecycles.com/servlet/Detail?no=252


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Your name contains 'Playa' you're not supposed to be concerned with minor issues like loads of cash!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Your name contains 'Playa' you're not supposed to be concerned with minor issues like loads of cash!


Sup DG 

Because of the Existing conditions on how the Economy sucks right now. Even the Playa has to cut back.lol

I would rather skip three lunches and loose .5 lbs which would be more than enough to make up a few grams on a heavier clamp and be $80.00 richer.lol :thumbsup:


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

The clamp is the only piece of carbon that I've ever been afraid of tightening.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

-dustin said:


> The clamp is the only piece of carbon that I've ever been afraid of tightening.



Yup If you Overtightned it you will definitely be $80.00 Poorer.lol  

On the sereous note, I guess its more for looks more than anything I just feel its too fragile for me and I am thinking long term use here. 

What I invested on instead which I think makes a significant reduction in weight is the top of the line Hollowgram Cannondale crank At a total system weight of 580 grams, the Hollowgram Si SL and BB30 system is the lightest production crankset on the planet.

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya.


----------

